# L200 Green Phantom



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

This is my latest Pleco,and Wow this is my most active one yet.It glides through the water like nothing I've ever seen pretty cool.Ive named him Hulk and yes cause hes Green


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's a sic looking fish. envious of your pleco. 
surviving the urges.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

BUY BUY BUY BUY PLECO PLECO PLECO lmao MUAAHHAAAA just go to charle's house and Ill guaranteee you will leave with at least 2 pleco


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's what i fear. love plecos. only got coins in the pockets, not dollars bills, so can do my visit...yet


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> BUY BUY BUY BUY PLECO PLECO PLECO lmao MUAAHHAAAA just go to charle's house and Ill guaranteee you will leave with at least 2 pleco


LOL, that why I only go there with just enough money to pick up what I was going for. No extras. Nice looking pleco.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Rumour in the pleco circle has it that the last L201 is being picked up soon. Phewww. Thank goodness and thank you.


----------

